# Kindle Fire HD Convince Me?



## Michelle Hughes (Dec 12, 2011)

Okay so for the last two weeks I've been trying to make a decision between a new iPad or the Kindle Fire HD.  I know the KFire is $300 less which is a great pro, but I also use my iPad for photos, so that's a big concern for me.  What I love to do is read my books, watch movies, take photo's and check email.  So please give me your opinions on which is the best way to go here.  Have any of you bought a Fire HD and if you have would you buy it again?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it's safe to say there are a LOT of us who have Fire HDs.   I use mine for email, movies and games; mostly read on my eInk Kindle.

Note that the Fire is an android based device so apps you've used on your iPad may not have equivalents in the android world.  And if they do you may have to buy them again.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Dec 30, 2011)

I personally am on the fence whether I would recommend an HD to a friend, if your main concern is books I'd def stick to an e-ink Kindle...to me staring at a book on the fire is like staring at my computer screen.  Adjust the brightness all I want it's still glaring and tiring to me, where the e-ink devices look like just like paper to my eyes and a lot less fatiguing. 

Don't get me wrong it's an amazing device, especially at it's price point, the screen is absolutely gorgeous, my photos look great on the device and HD video playback is superb.  The main kink in the armor for me, I suffer from vertigo and didn't realize till after I bought the Fire and used it, makes me extremely dizzy.  Performance wise, everything I've thrown at it just works, scrolling through the carousel running and launching apps all work smoothly and quit quick.  Boot up if you shut the device down as opposed to let it go to sleep is a bit long'ish..I'd say it's taken anywhere from 30 seconds upwards to a minute to boot.  Stability wise it's been pretty solid, it got wonky and wouldn't rotate the screen once but a reboot and it came right back to life.


----------



## ktylman (Jan 7, 2013)

authormichellehughes said:


> Okay so for the last two weeks I've been trying to make a decision between a new iPad or the Kindle Fire HD. I know the KFire is $300 less which is a great pro, but I also use my iPad for photos, so that's a big concern for me. What I love to do is read my books, watch movies, take photo's and check email. So please give me your opinions on which is the best way to go here. Have any of you bought a Fire HD and if you have would you buy it again?


I have a large selection of devices for testing and personal use. It really does come down to personal preferences.

For reading novels and things like that I don't think you can beat the e-ink screens. They are just so much easier on the eyes. Plus I believe the form factor is more comfortable for longer sessions.

When it comes to the tablets, I think the first thing you should decide is what ecosystem you want to live in. Apple is closed off but I don't think the reality is as bad as most people say. I prefer the Apple devices for my own personal devices. Then you have the wide open nature of pure Android devices. This is good if you want to tweak and have complete control. The cost associated with that freedom for the average user, in my opinion, is usability. I'm not saying that's good or bad. It's just a trade off.

I feel that the Kindle Fire devices are a really nice compromise. It can benefit from the openness of Android, but Amazon has an interest in making sure the user experience is a good one. Most Android makers make their money when they sell you the device. Amazon makes money from users buying books and music and movies from them. They can't do that if the devices are difficult to use and people stop using them. That said, the Fire devices are not as tweakable as a lot of Android devices. At least not right out of the box.

So once you've decided what kind of ecosystem you are comfortable in, I think you have to decide on size. I love the 7" form factor for most things that require me to constantly interact with the device like games. For me, 7" fits in one hand just right. I do think that 9-10" is better for browsing. I also like the larger screens for reading things that have more images or diagrams like technical books and the web. You also mentioned photos. A bigger screen will probably benefit you there.

I have no problem recommending the Fire HD, especially if you aren't already married to the Apple ecosystem.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a 7" Fire HD. I have an iPad Mini. I've got lots of apps for both since I had the original Fire, and I have an iPhone and a 1st gen iPad. I rarely use the Fire HD or the big iPad since I got the Mini. I read on it almost exclusively (have also barely touched my eInk Kindle except to recharge it). I do almost everything on the Mini - including posting this very post.  

The screen on the Fire HD or the new iPad is better than the Mini, but not enough that it bothers me. 

You don't say which size Fire or iPad you're considering, but that's what I've found to be true for me.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

authormichellehughes said:


> What I love to do is read my books, watch movies, take photo's and check email.


You should know that the Kindle Fire only has a front-facing camera. It's great for Skype and self portraits, but rather awkward for taking pictures of anything else. I wouldn't plan to use the Kindle as a substitute camera.

That being said, I love my Kindle Fire HS 8.9 for email, movies, games, etc. I do most of my reading on my Paperwhite, but the KF works great for that as well - for Amazon Kindle books. For other formats you'll have to sideload a reader as well as the books themselves, but it can be done. Movies - Amazon Prime is awesome! and the selection seems like it grows daily.


----------

